# Powder Paint



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone use this to paint lead jigs or spoons. If so.
1. anywhere local to buy
2. what did you use to heat the lead first to dip into the paint.
3. any tips ect ?


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used it and it seems pretty good on leadheads. I just used a candle to heat the lead for a few seconds then dipped it in the powder. You have to be careful not to heat for too long, especially with smaller jigs (1/32, 1/64), or the lead melts off. Don't forget to bake it afterwards as per the instructions.

I've seen it at the Sportsman's in Vernal and would suppose they would carry it at the other stores.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies- being to old guy with the memory loss that I am- I called my brother who is a guide on Lake Eire- and he makes 90% of his walleye lures himself and I found out that he powder paints them all.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used nail polish in a pinch.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen the powder at all outdoor places in Utah like sportsman, cabelas, etc


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sportsman had 2 colors in Logan is all- ordered 4 colors on line and found a good place for prism tape and eyes and a pretty reasonable price.
Lake Powell Stripers in the spring


----------

